# HELP NFP experts!!



## knittinforfun (Jun 22, 2004)

I have used NFP for 5 years now and I thought I know my body/cycles quite well...
well until we started ttc again.
took my clomid this cycle like usual, O'd at cd 13 started feeling kinda like ms feeling so i decided to test. it was positive, so i called the doctore and ordered blood tests.
long story short (i should have talked to my docs nurse) the phone nurse was quite rude and say.."Oh that ones negative"
fine whatever.
ok then then yesterday and today my temp keeps going UP!
wth. Should I call and demand a re-test? or is it possible they tought my beta was too low and that i would mc before i even notice?







:
please pm oe email me!


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

bs"d

I'm no expert, but I'd test again if I felt pregnant. Sometimes one can get a false +, but it isn't super common. Test away!


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

OOps!

I see the







in your siggy, so I guess you know you're pg now!

CONGRATS!


----------



## knittinforfun (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torie*
OOps!

I see the







in your siggy, so I guess you know you're pg now!

CONGRATS!









lol thanks, but i still have no flippin clue what day I o'd
I could have swore it was tuesday the 6th but my test would have showed positive by the 20th. finally got another beta on the 23rd and it was 65..
it just is funny cuz that old, "you can get pg 5 days after bd" seems to be our case lol lol. we only bd'd up to the 6th and then not again til the 19th lol lol


----------

